# FreeBSD image build computer



## munocat (Mar 24, 2020)

Does the FreeBSD project have a setup where somebody can build an image for installation? I remember armbian linux had this great system where you set up a build computer can can build images of the distribution for different platforms. 

The reason why I ask, is I would like to bring FreeBSD to some of my other SBC which are not currently supported.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2020)

munocat said:


> Does the FreeBSD project have a setup where somebody can build an image for installation?


Look at the files in /usr/src/release and read release(7).


----------

